# Looking for an AT binding



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2005)

I know its tough, but maybe theres a hope one of you is going to get a new pair this year and looking to unload your old pair, or something like that.  Has to be something that I can use alpine boots with.  And my boot sole length is 310mm, so it would have be in a med.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 12, 2005)

ebay.

there's a freeride on there right now that's up to $300 and reserve not met.  that model is at least two years old, so the seller is going to make a profit on a used piece of equipment!  WOW.  talk about equipment holding it's value!  might as well buy a new one depending on where that guy's reserve is.

there are a lot more options on a search for naxo, but make sure to ask the seller which vintage they are as the first run had a lot of breakage issues.

given how expensive those suckers have gotten and how in demand AT bindings are becoming, it's going to be hard to find a good deal on bindings.  especially when people can get away with selling models from two years ago at a profit, damn.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> ebay.
> 
> there's a freeride on there right now that's up to $300 and reserve not met.  that model is at least two years old, so the seller is going to make a profit on a used piece of equipment!  WOW.  talk about equipment holding it's value!  might as well buy a new one depending on where that guy's reserve is.
> 
> ...



Ohh, Ive been looking at ebay a ton lately.  No really good deals.  I found new freerides for $325 at some website(forget the name), which is a pretty good deal.  If I cant find any really good deals I think Ill just wait for christmas.  I did get skis off ebay though yesterday, so i got one of 3 steps down(1. skis, 2. bindings, 3. skins) For skis I got brand new 168 Inspired Bigs(aka 8800's) for $150   Atleast if I cant find any bindings I can probably just re-sell them for the same price or more.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 12, 2005)

holy crap, nice find.  i have the inspired bigs on my freeride setup and it's just a sick sick setup.  love turning em.  the bonus is they are really pretty skis just to look at.  would hate to lose them in the snow on a powder day though  :lol:


----------



## salida (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/BLD0234/c1/s2/Ascension-Nylon-ClipFix-Skins.html?id=3Q3gk5Fa

cheap skins


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/BLD0234/c1/s2/Ascension-Nylon-ClipFix-Skins.html?id=3Q3gk5Fa
> 
> cheap skins



thanks.

So far here is the best deal I found for binding.
http://store.yahoo.com/bittersweetgear/blacdiamfree.html
Free shipping too.  Still too expensive though.  I think my best bet is just try to find some on TGR's gear swap.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey steve you got these, right?
http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...nsion-Nylon-ClipFix-Skins.html?swatch=BLD0234
If so, how do they fit on your skis.  I was looking at the reviews and it looked like a bunch of people had problems with them.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2005)

nope, i have the G3's.  work great and no complaints.  the G3 and BD ascension are the one's to pick from.  i think BD now has a clip version similar to the G3 if i am not mistaken?  not a bad price.  you'll want to pick the size that matches your tip measurement.  a few mm's smaller (e.g. 120 skin for a 122 tip) is fine because you shave a few mm's anyways to fit your ski.  but too many mm's smaller and you'll loose coverage, you can always cut a larger skin down.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> you'll want to pick the size that matches your tip measurement.  a few mm's smaller (e.g. 120 skin for a 122 tip) is fine because you shave a few mm's anyways to fit your ski.  but too many mm's smaller and you'll loose coverage, you can always cut a larger skin down.



I was going to get the 110mm, thats what they recomended.  And the big is a 119mm tip right, so minus the edges and it should be almost a perfect fit.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2005)

hey, i got another question(well actually 2).  In the new skiing mag it says to mount the top piece on the freerides without its plastic shoe to get more ramp angle.  That doesnt really make sense to me, I know you dont want the front of your foot to be higher than the back, but I think if that came with the binding there is obviosly a reason for it.
Also were did you mount you inspired bigs and did you like it.  I heard -2cm was the best. :-?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2005)

i've been trying to decide on ramp angle.  there is a pretty long debate over on TGR forums if you do a search.  if you are skiing with alpine boots, no problem regarding the ramp angle.  the problem is with AT boots which have a larger soled which needs a toe piece adjustment.  so the toss piece is adjusted but not the heel piece resulting in a fairly flat ramp.  i have been adjusting to the angle on AT boots and am getting the hang of it.  alpine boots i wouldn't worry at all.  i don't like the idea of removing the front shim under the toe piece at all.  i like my binders whole and complete.  some folks have shimmed up the heel piece with a custom job.  unfortunately, no one produces heel shims for the freeride.  fritschi should get on the ball with this as there is enough demand.  but then if you go back to alpine boots after doing either adjustment, you are doublely screwed with too much ramp.  i think leaving it alone is the best policy.

i mounted my inspired bigs 2 cm's back i believe, which is an excellent mounting spot for the ski.  it might have been 1.5?  but i think it was two.  whatever the most dominent opinion over on TGR is what i went with.  dynastar's mounting spots are all over the place.  for the legend 8000, they moved the second run of the ski's mounting spot 1.5 back which resulted in less than admirable performance compared to the original mounting point.  i have been doing a LOT of thinking about mounting points and have played around with a few mounting positions to varying degrees of success.  i think it is the MOST underrated factor regarding a ski's performance.  some people think a certain ski is just dead when it could just be not mounted in the ideal position for that skier.


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 14, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Hey steve you got these, right?
> http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...nsion-Nylon-ClipFix-Skins.html?swatch=BLD0234
> If so, how do they fit on your skis.  I was looking at the reviews and it looked like a bunch of people had problems with them.



I've also heard of problems with the clipfix.  I don't know if the problems are an older model or if they've been corrected.  Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## awf170 (Nov 14, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i've been trying to decide on ramp angle.  there is a pretty long debate over on TGR forums if you do a search.  if you are skiing with alpine boots, no problem regarding the ramp angle.  the problem is with AT boots which have a larger soled which needs a toe piece adjustment.  so the toss piece is adjusted but not the heel piece resulting in a fairly flat ramp.  i have been adjusting to the angle on AT boots and am getting the hang of it.  alpine boots i wouldn't worry at all.  i don't like the idea of removing the front shim under the toe piece at all.  i like my binders whole and complete.  some folks have shimmed up the heel piece with a custom job.  unfortunately, no one produces heel shims for the freeride.  fritschi should get on the ball with this as there is enough demand.  but then if you go back to alpine boots after doing either adjustment, you are doublely screwed with too much ramp.  i think leaving it alone is the best policy.
> 
> i mounted my inspired bigs 2 cm's back i believe, which is an excellent mounting spot for the ski.  it might have been 1.5?  but i think it was two.  whatever the most dominent opinion over on TGR is what i went with.  dynastar's mounting spots are all over the place.  for the legend 8000, they moved the second run of the ski's mounting spot 1.5 back which resulted in less than admirable performance compared to the original mounting point.  i have been doing a LOT of thinking about mounting points and have played around with a few mounting positions to varying degrees of success.  i think it is the MOST underrated factor regarding a ski's performance.  some people think a certain ski is just dead when it could just be not mounted in the ideal position for that skier.



thanks for the info.  So you think I should still go -2cm back or just 1.5 because i have the 168 instead of the 178.  I was thinking 1.5 should be the safe bet.  
Also thats cool i dont have to worry about the ramp angle.... yet.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 14, 2005)

I have the Clip Fix and have had 0 problems.Love 'em! What are these problems you speak of? They are super easy to fit,get on and off, they are durable, have a nice glide,super traction, are very packable and are a good value. A little Glop Stopper http://www.backcountry.com/store/BLD0003/c1/s3/Ascension-Glop-Stopper-Skin-Wax-GSW.html is good to have when it gets warm!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2005)

Who thinks I should get these beauties :wink:  :lol: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FRITSCHI-FT88-a...oryZ1303QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## awf170 (Nov 27, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/BLD0234/c1/s2/Ascension-Nylon-ClipFix-Skins.html?id=3Q3gk5Fa
> 
> cheap skins



thanks again salida, I just ordered the 110mm ones. 

Still looking for bindings though, so if anyone has ones to sell or if you found some cheap website just tell me.

And I got another question.  What is the difference between the titinal 2 and 3?


----------



## awf170 (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2005)

such a pretty looking ski   the regular inspireds don't have the dragon on them and look even better.  the dragon is okay... but the design of the ski is so simple and classic that the dragon always seemed outta place to me.  you're gonna love that pair!


----------



## awf170 (Dec 2, 2005)

Whats the difference between the titinal 2 and 3.  I know the 3 and freeride are almost the same.  But I heard the 2 had some problems, anyone know?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between the titinal 2 and 3.  I know the 3 and freeride are almost the same.  But I heard the 2 had some problems, anyone know?



The 2 isn't as beefy as the 3...they had some breakage problems. The difference between the 3 and the Freeride is the DIN settings. The 3 goes up to 10, the FR's up to 12.

BTW, I went online to look at new Freerides (mine are going great, thought I'd buy a new pair for down the road) and was shocked at the prices...close to $450!!!!


----------



## awf170 (Dec 2, 2005)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
someone offered me titinals 1 for $50 on epicski.com and someone else took up the deal before me.  Am i the only that thinks that is total crap.  First of all the person should of pm'ed me.  And if it is offered to me dont I get first dibs, and I dont want it anyone else can get it.  If this stupid person wanted a pair of titanals why not make his on freakin thread about how he wants a pair instead of not grabbing my offer before I can even respond. Pretty made right now... :angry:


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2005)

Low blow. That's life sometimes Austin...


----------



## NHpowderhound (Dec 2, 2005)

When I bought my T3's the difference was the Freeride had a DIN that went to 12 where the T3 only goes to 10. Also the Freeride diddnt come with the kick return spring and the T3 did. Not a big deal as you can purchase the spring and hook it up yourself. Not sure what the difference is between the two of them now. I love my T3's and would make the same purchase again. Only drawback I notice is you need to clear ALL the snow off the bottoms of your boot when clicking in or you'll be stepping out. I rode a lift last year where I noticed my toe was starting to come out while I was on the chair   .Luckily I made it to the top without loseing my ski  8) 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Dec 2, 2005)

[rant]wow, yesterday some else gave me an offer over at epicski and then after I said the price was too high, he says okay I already sold them on ebay.  And his buy now price at ebay was $25 less then what he offered me.  What if I said yes I wanted then.  Wow what an idiot, couldnt have he atleast waited a day before putting them on ebay.  I would have maybe bought them at ebays price $200 - 10% coupon.  So $180 instead of $225... what an idiot.[/rant]


----------



## awf170 (Dec 3, 2005)

Another question:  There is absolutely nothing different between the yellow freerides(03-04) and the new ones(red) right?

Also whats they warrentee on them.  Because someone offered me some 03-04 ones, so theres no waranty left on them right?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2005)

there are differences, i can't remember what though.  the red one's from last year are definitely a step up than the older grey/yellow ones.  i think they stregnthened some aspects of the binding but i am not sure.  i don't recall what the warrenty is but buying second hand, remounting, and not having an original receipt could cause issues for a warrenty regardless.  i suspect with fritschi's reputation you probably won't need to worry about a warrenty any ways.  not saying parts won't break eventually though.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 3, 2005)

hmm.... $250 + shipping for 03-04 freerides, one 20 days on it, the other one 0

or... new freerides $340 shipped.


or wait...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2005)

frankly, i think it sucks that people can sell 20 day used freerides for more than what they paid for them.  while i am not in your shoes of needing a binding as cheap as possible, i'd go new just to spite them.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 3, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> frankly, i think it sucks that people can sell 20 day used freerides for more than what they paid for them.  while i am not in your shoes of needing a binding as cheap as possible, i'd go new just to spite them.



Ya, I might go for the new ones.  Its going to be my christmas present so I could spend the money.  I think I may just wait though, because I probably wont even use them until feb or march, so I have plenty of time.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> there are differences, i can't remember what though.  the red one's from last year are definitely a step up than the older grey/yellow ones.  i think they stregnthened some aspects of the binding but i am not sure.  i don't recall what the warrenty is but buying second hand, remounting, and not having an original receipt could cause issues for a warrenty regardless.  i suspect with fritschi's reputation you probably won't need to worry about a warrenty any ways.  not saying parts won't break eventually though.



I have the grey/yellow ones...they're built like tanks. Used them exclusively all last season and so far this season. Best bindings I've ever owned. 

Can't imagine how they've been improved, I like mine the way they are and they didn't cost me anywhere near $425!!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2005)

yea, sorry i didn't clarify that.  i have never heard a single problem about the older one's.  what ever improvements were made were definitely minor and not a reason to shy away from an older pair if you can find one reasonably priced.  i still don't think it is a good idea to driving market value prices by purchasing a used pair for more than original purchase price.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> yea, sorry i didn't clarify that.  i have never heard a single problem about the older one's.  what ever improvements were made were definitely minor and not a reason to shy away from an older pair if you can find one reasonably priced.  i still don't think it is a good idea to driving market value prices by purchasing a used pair for more than original purchase price.



River I know what your saying about it driving up market value.  But the fact is once he posts used freerides for $250 on the gear swap at TGR he will instanely have a ton of offers, so me not taking them will make little difference.  Someone actually sold freerides used about 40 days for $275 recently  There were some 2 day old freerides on ebay today for $250 which I would pick up, but they were a small, and my foot is already 295mm so im scared my next boot might be over 305mm, so they wouldnt even fit in a year or two


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2005)

yea, i know it's easy for me to kick back in my chair and say i wouldn't do it when i already have two pair  go for it when you see the right price.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2005)

wow cutting skins is so much fun :lol: freakin things are so sticky...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2005)

you can only hope they stay that way


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2005)

well I did it, it took a while but i ended up doing a good job and not screwing up  that tail clip is a serious pain, if you dont get the legnth perfectly right it does work, no room for error what so ever.  It still doesnt stay well. I think I have to get some sort of bungy cord string to hook up to the back of binding(there is a little hook made for this) then tie to the clipfix system, because it doesnt seem like it will stay how it is now.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2005)

damn, what type of skins did you get?  i really enjoy the G3's clip because it stretchs and can secure the skin at various lengths allowing some room for error.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> damn, what type of skins did you get?  i really enjoy the G3's clip because it stretchs and can secure the skin at various lengths allowing some room for error.









http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...nsion-Nylon-ClipFix-Skins.html?swatch=BLD0234


----------



## awf170 (Dec 6, 2005)

some people are so stupid...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-box-Diam...ryZ21238QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

over $400


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2005)

yea, them's the trouble with those BD's.  i think they came out with a clip version similar to the G3 clip.  salida picked em' up as i recall.


----------



## salida (Dec 6, 2005)

I picked these BD Glidelite STS Skins, have been very happy with them, plus I like the pattern better than the purple on the ascension, and they are lighter... Got mine at Bent Gate while they were on sale







-porter

PS They work really well, and they are plenty sticky[/url]


----------



## awf170 (Dec 10, 2005)

I got a question:  why wont my stupid skin stay stuck to itself where I fold it over a tip the tip.  What should I do to make it stick?

edit:  I choose the never fail option of duct tape.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 20, 2005)

:roll: I am so stupid...
I just got my freerides mounted today, and I forgot to ask to get them mounted 1.5 cms back.  So there pretty much mounted at centerline now(actually a tad bit back but not much at all).  I am so dumb.  I guess I'm just going to ski them how they are now and just re-mount them at the end of the season if they truly suck that bad...


----------



## salida (Dec 20, 2005)

Austin what skis are they are on?  Do you plan to ski them switch?  If so it may not be as huge a deal as you think...

-porter


----------



## awf170 (Dec 20, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> Austin what skis are they are on?  Do you plan to ski them switch?  If so it may not be as huge a deal as you think...
> 
> -porter



inpsired, same at setup as steves except there 168's.  And no I'll probably never ski switch with them...
I know its probably not a huge deal, but I cant even believe how much of an air head I am :lol:  :lol:


----------



## salida (Dec 20, 2005)

Austin, sweet skis, I'm sure you'll have fun on those!


----------

